# how to connect two laptops with one lan connection



## kjabhi (Nov 20, 2012)

I and my roommate are facing problem as we both have laptops ,but our room has been provided with a single LAN port(connection).
Suggest any way so that we can both use the same lan connection at the same time.


----------



## vaibhav99 (Nov 21, 2012)

get wifi router, both laptop can get connected thru wifi or thru port, even ur smart phone also can use ur connection 

Vaibhav


----------



## Windows (Nov 21, 2012)

connectify.me is a pretty good solution. or you could use a wifi router(not modem).


----------



## kjabhi (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanx a lot..


----------



## deoxy (Nov 29, 2012)

use connectify it's free


----------



## ramakanta (Dec 20, 2012)

kjabhi said:


> I and my roommate are facing problem as we both have laptops ,but our room has been provided with a single LAN port(connection).
> Suggest any way so that we can both use the same lan connection at the same time.



before u post any at least first search.
your problem might be solved in this link.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/networking/154837-connect-2-pcs-approx-70-meters-away-using-lan.html


----------



## thatsashok (Dec 20, 2012)

Just buy a ethernet switch if its a college LAN (you can do this on home network as well) and configure the computers according to the network (static or DHCP) 

Ethernet switch with 4 ports from D-Link costs around 400/-

A decent LAN cable costs Rs.11/foot


----------



## ramakanta (Dec 20, 2012)

thatsashok said:


> Just buy a ethernet switch if its a college LAN (you can do this on home network as well) and configure the computers according to the network (static or DHCP)
> 
> Ethernet switch with 4 ports from D-Link costs around 400/-
> 
> A decent LAN cable costs Rs.11/foot



YES, Ethernet switch one of the best method!!!


----------

